# covid



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

hello, i dont have covid (for now, at least) but i was just wondering, if i do get covid would i need to wear a mask when interacting with my budgies / when going near to their cage for their safety ? would there be a risk of them getting ill too ?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a valid concern since there have been reports of other mammals (lions, tigers, bears, dogs, cats, monkeys, etc.) being able to get the disease. However, there are no current reports as far as I know that birds are able to get it, or other reptiles (birds are technically reptiles). If you do contract the disease, like any illness, you should maintain proper hygiene when caring for your birds and wash your hands before and after as well as keep your birds away from your nose, mouth, etc. Assuming you did contract COVID-19, not only is it highly transmissible even in it's "original" flavor, Omicron much more infectious and is so easily spread via the air that you wouldn't be able to 100% prevent your birds from coming into contact with it since you live in the same house.

At this moment I don't think there is a reason to be concerned, but of course I hope you are able to stay safe as well.


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> It's a valid concern since there ave been reports of other mammals (lions, tigers, bears, dogs, cats, monkeys, etc.) being able to get the disease. However, there are no current reports as far as I know that birds are able to get it, or other reptiles (birds are technically reptiles). If you do contract the disease, like any illness, you should maintain proper hygiene when caring for your birds and wash your hands before and after as well as keep your birds away from your nose, mouth, etc. Assuming you did contract COVID-19, not only is it highly transmissible even in it's "original" flavor, Omicron much more infectious and is so easily spread via the air that you wouldn't be able to 100% prevent your birds from coming into contact with it since you live in the same house.
> 
> At this moment I don't think there is a reason to be concerned, but of course I hope you are able to stay safe as well.


ah i see, alright thank you so much !


----------



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

I did get covid mid January, not sure of the flavor (likely omicron), my grandma as well. I did stay away from Pico as much as possible and air out the house and he seems fine.
I did worry about infecting him as well but it could be that the new variants have mutated to be human-specific, but keeping basic safety measures is always a good idea.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, the original variant of COVID did not seem able to infect birds so I doubt that omicron or delta can; since mammals and birds have different immune systems and susceptibilities it’s more rare to find a virus which has the need to infect both classes of animals like that. 

As mentioned above, basic safety measures are always a good plan! 

Everyone stay safe 💪🏻


----------

